# cooking pheasants



## Booster

I know there isn't too many ways to mess up a pheasant because those little buggers are good! However, I am looking for new ways to cook my pheasants and was wondering what are you favorite recipies?

thanks.


----------



## drjongy

I know it's the most popular way to cook them, but it is still very hard to beat pheasants with some sort of cream-based sauce/gravy. As a new variation I have been making blackend pheasant over pasta with a carbonara sauce (american carbonara--which is basically bacon, bacon grease, heavy cream and parmesean cheese).


----------



## Horsager

Cut 3-4 strips/chunks per breast fillet
Coat pieces with your favorite coating (I like fry'n magic)
Brown both sides (don't fully cook)

Make up some stuffing (I also like to add packet of wild rice)

Put about half of the stuffing in a cook in bag, then add the browned pieces, then the other half of the stuffing.

Bake for 1hr @ 350, if you like crusty stuffing cut the top off the cook in bag for the last 15min or so.

That's it, pull out the stuffing and pheasent, put it on a plate and eat up!

I also like to have some pre-made turkey or chicken gravy available.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ingredients:

Pheasant
Flour
Salt
Pepper
Onion
1 can Condensed milk
veggie oil

Chunk up pheasant into about 1" pieces. Put in bag and coat with flour and salt and pepper. Then brown in fry pan with oil. Place browned pheasant in casserole dish. Chop up as much onion you like (I use lots). Then add over pheasant. Then add one can of condensed milk or as much that is needed to cover pheasant. Place in oven at 375 degrees and cook for 45 mins to 1 hour.

My mouth is watering right now.

I also do this to wild turkey.


----------



## Booster

thanks for the reply I can't wait to try them out. I usually just cooked them like a game hen but now I will try something new tonight. thanks again! :beer:


----------



## Dak

All good. Smoked is wonderful. A Czech style dill gravy is also good with pheasant.


----------



## MSG Rude

I like to make appitisers out of them. And yes, I know I spelled it wrong:

Cube breast in 1.5" pieces or so.

Wrap bacon around them and secure with toothpick.

Heat peanut oil with minced garlic (I use a lot of garlic but put it in when the oil is cold!!! and heat it together)

Brown all sides until center is pink and serve hot with ranch dressing as dipping sauce.


----------



## bjertness07

Has anyone ever grilled pheasant nice and slow as not to dry it out? I was planning on doing that with the breasts I got this weekend. Marinate and coat it with a pepper or mesquite based coating?


----------



## MSG Rude

Dak said:


> All good. Smoked is wonderful. A Czech style dill gravy is also good with pheasant.


Czech style? You Slavik or Bohunk? I can even still speak some Czech and man, do I love the food! Screw calories and carbs! Meat and potatoes in every way imaginable!


----------



## Dak

Nah but when I was stationed in Omaha we were introduced to a little Czech restaurant there called "The Bohemian Cafe". Man is that some good food. Dumplings and dill gravy rocks. Found a nice dill gravy recipe this past winter and it is really good over pheasant breast. Some will think I'm crazy but the restaurant makes a liver dumplUng soup that is WUNDERBAR!!


----------



## ej4prmc

Try it with your favorite Chinese food recipie.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I'm eating pheasant and wild rice soup as I type 

My favorite is still pheasant marinated in Italian dressing and A1 30-minute marinade (NY Steakhouse), wrapped in bacon and either grilled or in the oven. Yummy :beer:


----------



## Horsager

One way I use up pheasent legs is to make soup from them.

6-8 legs (thighs only actually, too many bones/tendons in the drumstick)
Boil 90min or so until the meat is easily removed from the bone.

Add some Swanson Chicken broth or other manner of chicken stock until it tastes like chicken soup. Add the meat back into the broth. Let that simmer for 60-90 min on low/warm heat. Add noodles and whatever veggies you like in chicken soup. A couple bags of Pearl Onions into 6-8qts of soup is really good. Bring the whole works back to a boil, when the noodles are soft, the soup is ready.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Ah, the legs...I forgot about those. We wait until we get several of them and bake them in the oven on a low setting - 300-350, and bake them for as long as necessary. Then we'll cover them with buffalo or bbq sauce a bake a bit longer. Yummy :wink:


----------



## Horsager

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Ah, the legs...I forgot about those. We wait until we get several of them and bake them in the oven on a low setting - 300-350, and bake them for as long as necessary. Then we'll cover them with buffalo or bbq sauce a bake a bit longer. Yummy :wink:


I've done similar to that as well. Put the legs in a crock pot, cover them with your favorite sauce, start eating when they're tender.


----------



## holmsvc

I really like beer can chickens. I was thinking about making pheasants that way.

Anyone tried making beer can pheasants?


----------



## AdamFisk

> I really like beer can chickens. I was thinking about making pheasants that way.
> 
> Anyone tried making beer can pheasants?


Never done the beer can pheasants, but when I do chicken I also inject it with a marinade (I love the Cajun Injector's "Creole Butter" with white meat). I have, however, injected pheasant and baked them whole in the oven like you would a chicken. AWESOME eatin.

Them injectors are a great way to make any dry meat delicious.


----------



## Rick Acker

bjertness07 said:


> Has anyone ever grilled pheasant nice and slow as not to dry it out? I was planning on doing that with the breasts I got this weekend. Marinate and coat it with a pepper or mesquite based coating?


I'm not sure if it's possible. The easiest and quickest way I know is broil or use super high heat on your grill. Season breasts with your favorite seasoning, cook 3 minutes on each side, super high heat to sear the juices in the meat. When you cut the meat it will look pink/light tan if you did it right and juices will be running out of the meat. Throw the breast on rice and some gravy and you have a tasty dinner in 10 minutes. Much better than cooking all day!


----------



## bjertness07

Thanks for the advice, Rick! Being new to hunting pheasant, ( I just got out this last weekend, and let me tell you...I'm hooked!) I'm not sure the best ways to cook them. I do really like the previously mentioned method of beer can pheasant. Any other ideas?


----------



## holmsvc

Another great way to cook them is kabobs. I like to cut the pheasants in cubes than wrap the meat in bacon. Then rotate chunks of onions, bell peppers, fresh mushrooms, and pheasants on the skewers. You can brush them with many different sauces. My favorite is a 50/50 mixture of 57 sauce and honey.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Wine and cream sauce

10-16 pheasant breast halves
salt and pepper to taste
onion
1 cup chardonnay
1 pint whipping cream

Salt,pepper, and flour pheasant breasts and brown in butter. Throw in crock pot.Chop up as much onion as you like brown in butter and throw in crock pot. Pour in cup of wine, then mix everything up good.Set crock pot on low and let it go around 4 hrs. After 4 hrs pour in whipping cream and let it cook another hour.
I love eating pheasant cooked like this, it is excellent.


----------



## lecub

Creamy pheasant chili

1 lb. boneless skinless pheasant breast cut in 1/2" cubes
1 medium onion
1 Tbl vegetable oil
1 1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 cans (15 ounce size) great northern beans rinsed and drained
1 can (4 ounce) chopped green chilies
1 can (14 ounce) chicken broth
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1-cup sour cream
1/2 cup whipping cream

In a heavy large saucepan sauté pheasant until no longer pink, remove from pan, add vegetable oil and sauté onion, chilies & garlic powder over low heat till onions are soft, add in pheasant cubes, beans, broth, and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes. Remove from heat, stir in sour cream and whipping cream. Serve Yield: 7


----------



## Goon

Wrap bacon around them add master bbq sauce secure with toothpick and cook it on the grill... Cook duck the same way...


----------



## Dieken

Very similar idea....

Cube pheasant
add cream cheese
jalepino
wrap in bacon

Cook on low (grill or oven) until bacon is done.

These are fantastic appz....especially when enjoying a few Bud Lights!


----------



## deacon

Wingmaster said:


> Wine and cream sauce
> 
> 10-16 pheasant breast halves
> salt and pepper to taste
> onion
> 1 cup chardonnay
> 1 pint whipping cream
> 
> Salt,pepper, and flour pheasant breasts and brown in butter. Throw in crock pot.Chop up as much onion as you like brown in butter and throw in crock pot. Pour in cup of wine, then mix everything up good.Set crock pot on low and let it go around 4 hrs. After 4 hrs pour in whipping cream and let it cook another hour.
> I love eating pheasant cooked like this, it is excellent.


Try this Sunday, good but I think need to be a wine lover to really enjoy.


----------



## D&amp;D

This recipe will turn out with kind of a Southwestern flavor. Skin the whole bird and then cut in half at the backbone so you have a leg section and a breast/back section. Smear a thin layer of mayonaisse over all the surface of the meat (I don't do the inside of the body cavity). Sprinkle all over with Lawry's seasoned salt and then lightly with garlic salt. Slow cook on the grill. If you can control your grill temperature it's best at about 350 for 45 minutes, turning every 10 or so. If you can set your grille for indirect heat it's even better.

This sounds odd, and it's messy to prepare. A friend of my wife from New Mexico gave this to her for chicken and I've found that it's awesome on pheasants.


----------



## Field Hunter

4 Pheasant Breasts 
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/2 cup flour
Salt 
Pepper
1 cup Cherry Jelly or Jam
2 cups brown sauce...make you own or buy in the grocery store.
(to make...2 cups each diced carrots, onions, celery....brown in olive oil in sauce pan....add 2-3 tbsp flour and mix while cooking to a light brown. add 1 cup good dry red wine and cook 2 minutes....add 2 cups beef stock and reduce to one half....it's the best when you make it yourself)
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup diced shallots (or mild yellow onions)
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley
1 can cherries in syrup...drained

Cut pheasant breast in halves....pound with meat hammer (rolling pin) until 1/2 thick. This really tenderizes the breasts.
Dredge in flour (salt and pepper the flour)
Saute breasts in olive oil until golden brown on both sides
Lay breasts in casserole pan, cover with brown sauce, diced shallots, white wine cherry jelly, drained canned cherries, and lemon juice.
Cook for 45 minutes at 375...sauce should be bubbling good.

Serve 2 pieces per person. Pour sauce on top and sprinkle with chopped parsley. Goes good with wild rice.


----------



## deacon

My new favorite

Incredients

2 pheasants breasted out
1 medium onion chopped
1 stick of butter
seasoning
flour
3 beers

Procedure
Open first beer and take a big gulp.
Mix seasoning and flour
Take a gulp of beer
Dredge pheasant in flour/seasoning
Take gulp of beer
Melt butter at medium heat and saute chopped pieces of onion
Take gulp of beer
Cook pheasant in butter/onion 3 minutes per side
Open 2nd beer and take gulp
Flip pheasant in pan
Take gulp of beer
Remove pheasant from pan and let cool
Take gulp of beer
Repeat until all pheasant is cook and beer in gone!!! 
:beer:


----------



## Fallguy

Here is a good easy appetizer recipe:

*Pheasant Nuggets*

Cube the pheasant into 1 inch chunks

Mix the following in a ziploc bag:

flour
paprika
onion and garlic salt

Use as much seasoning as you prefer, but I usually use double the flour as the other ones. For instance, 4 Tablespoons of flour, 2 Tablespoons of paprika, and 2 tablespoons of onion and garlic salt.

Shake the pieces in this mix to coat, then fry in oil until brown.

Dip in ranch or sweet and sour and wash down with a cold one.


----------



## KEN W

Deacon......I would think after all those gulps that any recipe would be good. :beer:


----------



## Goon

deacon said:


> My new favorite
> 
> Incredients
> 
> 2 pheasants breasted out
> 1 medium onion chopped
> 1 stick of butter
> seasoning
> flour
> 3 beers
> 
> Procedure
> Open first beer and take a big gulp.
> Mix seasoning and flour
> Take a gulp of beer
> Dredge pheasant in flour/seasoning
> Take gulp of beer
> Melt butter at medium heat and saute chopped pieces of onion
> Take gulp of beer
> Cook pheasant in butter/onion 3 minutes per side
> Open 2nd beer and take gulp
> Flip pheasant in pan
> Take gulp of beer
> Remove pheasant from pan and let cool
> Take gulp of beer
> Repeat until all pheasant is cook and beer in gone!!!
> :beer:


I am thinking that might be a good recipe.


----------



## Fallguy

deacon said:


> My new favorite
> 
> Incredients
> 
> 2 pheasants breasted out
> 1 medium onion chopped
> 1 stick of butter
> seasoning
> flour
> 3 beers
> 
> Procedure
> Open first beer and take a big gulp.
> Mix seasoning and flour
> Take a gulp of beer
> Dredge pheasant in flour/seasoning
> Take gulp of beer
> Melt butter at medium heat and saute chopped pieces of onion
> Take gulp of beer
> Cook pheasant in butter/onion 3 minutes per side
> Open 2nd beer and take gulp
> Flip pheasant in pan
> Take gulp of beer
> Remove pheasant from pan and let cool
> Take gulp of beer
> Repeat until all pheasant is cook and beer in gone!!!
> :beer:


By far I think that would be the FUNNEST recipe that has been given!


----------



## drb

15 minute Pheasant

4-6 breast filets
salt 
pepper
rosemary(fresh or dried)
1 can whole cranberry sauce
3/4 cheap port wine

Sprinkle breast meat with salt, pepper, rosemary and cooking a skillet on medium heat with a small amount of olive oil. Turn occasionally until breast meat is browned and done throughout (Usually 4-5 minutes per side). Remove meat from skillet and set aside.

Add cranberry sauce and port wine to the warm skillet and heat on medium heat stirring and mixing ingredients until it begins to thicken a bit and is an even consisteny.

Serve this warm sauce over the cooked pheasant and have plenty of extra sauce on hand to add while eating.

FAST SIMPLE, and SUPER GREAT TASTE!!!!!!

(Works well with center cut pork chops and chicken breast also)


----------



## Norm70

boneless phesant wings

chunk phesant out into uniform pieces
coat in flour 
deep fry until pieces float to the top
Put wing sauce (store or homemade) in Ziploc bag
Put chunks into ziploc and shake

Makes a good alternative to any kind of wings


----------



## Fallguy

Norm70

That is a great looking recipe! I love wings I am going to have to try that out. I think I will be heading to B Dubs to get some of their Spicy Garlic sauce.


----------



## deacon

Norm70 said:


> boneless phesant wings
> 
> chunk phesant out into uniform pieces
> coat in flour
> deep fry until pieces float to the top
> Put wing sauce (store or homemade) in Ziploc bag
> Put chunks into ziploc and shake
> 
> Makes a good alternative to any kind of wings


Did this one last night with pheasant chunks and walleye chunks there was not a piece left. It was delicious, try it you will like.

Keep the recipes coming!


----------



## Fallguy

Norm70 said:


> boneless phesant wings
> 
> chunk phesant out into uniform pieces
> coat in flour
> deep fry until pieces float to the top
> Put wing sauce (store or homemade) in Ziploc bag
> Put chunks into ziploc and shake
> 
> Makes a good alternative to any kind of wings


+1 on this recipe! I made them last night with some Spicy Garlic Sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings. I SWORE I was out at the restaurant...except for the fact that my AmberBocks didn't cost 4 dollars a piece. :lol:


----------



## thorpebe

chunk breasts
add Mies Breading follow directions on the bag I like the exta spicy one best 
fry in oil
make some wing sauce using fraks hot sauce recipe is on the back of the bottle
put in container or bag with hot sauce and shake
I also like cookeis wings and things hot sauce


----------



## szm69

Wrap in bacon and throw on the grill!!!

or marinate in italian dressing over night then wrap in bacon and grill!!

The bacon keeps the meat moist.

It is so easy.....and tasty.


----------



## DonC

Here is a long list of receipes

http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=pheasant


----------



## Dan189

This afternoon I prepared the Honey Glazed Pheasant Recipe located in the Recipe section of Nodak Outdoors and it is awesome!

The only changes I made were substitution of onion powder with a sprinkling of paprika and Seasonal-All.

I would highly recommend this recipe!

Dan

"You are only as happy as you allow yourself to be"


----------



## BRDCHSR

My favorite way to cook pheasants is simple but tastes great. My father always cooked them this way and I still do.

Cut the bird or birds in pieces.
Salt and pepper them.
Roll them in flour.
Fry them in oil just like you would a chicken.
When they are all golden brown take them out to drain the oil.
Put a cup of water or canned chicken broth in a pressure cooker.
Then put the pheasant in. I put the drum sticks on the bottom to keep the rest of the pieces off the bottom.
Pressure cook the bird for 15 minutes if just one or 20 minutes if more than one bird is being cooked.
If you have people in your group that do not want to eat pheasant cook some chicken along with the pheasant in the same way. It turns out great. The pheasant falls off the bone. It is not tough at all.
I hope you enjoy the pheasant.


----------

